# Not to sound dumb but. . . .



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

. . . . If I breed a pure white homer from white family with an all black homer would the squab be dalmation colored?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pip Logan said:


> . . . . If I breed a pure white homer from white family with an all black homer would the squab be dalmation colored?


LOL, can't wait to hear the responses to this question!
I'm not good with genetics, but I have a white fantail hen (single mom- don't know she she bred with......but I don't have any *white* cocks. so she either bred with my black cock or a blue check) She had 1 all white baby.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

itl propbally turn out half cast...LOL
dunno might turn out like greyish or mayb more to the black..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope  Depends on what kind of white it is. Recessive white covers up everything else underneath, and unless the black bird is carrying the recessive white gene, you won't get any solid white babies from them.
A variety of piebald-like genes can make a bird white or appear all white (I have had some with a few colored down feathers), but you'll probably just get splashes and pieds from the pair. In that case, you could get a dalmation colored bird, LOL.
And last is grizzle. Pure grizzles (two genes for it) can turn out solid white, but they won't have bull eyes (it is possible, but definitely not likely). In this case, all your babies will be grizzled, but with more color than white.

Either way, the birds are still either blue, ash-red, or brown under the white. So you can get blacks, lavenders, spread browns, AND blues, ash-reds, and browns in whatever patterns the birds may have. If your black bird is pure for spread (the gene that turns blue birds into black birds), then all it's kids will be spread. So you'll get more blacks, lavender, or solid brown.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks! I was just curious. I currently have whites that makes white birds but i was wondering what could happen with a black bird thrown in the mix.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try it and see.... You can always split them after one cycle.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's kinda what I'm thinking. Maybe when I get my new post started and finished ill look for a nice black homer.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> but they won't have bull eyes (it is possible, but definitely not likely).


I'd like to know more about these bull eyes. I have a couple of splashes with them - I don't know if they are a good thing, bad thing, or neither. I have a couple of blue checks with super-dark eyes, too. 

David


----------

